# E-cigarettes contain chemicals that make some 'as harmful as normal tobacco'



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Dont know how true but this article was posted in august...



Study on E-cigs


----------



## ET (22/10/13)

if it's bad for you or other people then it can be regulated and taxed, like booze

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (22/10/13)

Well I dunno - read up a bit on one of the 'carcinogens': " The Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) has not classified acrolein as to its carcinogenicity. The International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) has determined that acrolein is not classifiable as to carcinogenicity in humans. The EPA has stated that the potential carcinogenicity of acrolein cannot be determined based on an inadequate database."

So could be or not 

Also: "Acrolein is the simplest unsaturated aldehyde. It is a colourless liquid with a piercing, disagreeable, acrid smell"

I think I would notice a piercing, disagreeable, acrid smell when I vape

Lastly - nowhere on the site to they list any numbers - its all 'close to' and 'almost as much as' and 'significant'

Where are the stats, the numbers comparing it to cigs, or normal cooking steam for that matter, any actual data at all?

Seems like fear mongering to me - they set out with an agenda for the article in mind and carefully shied away from actual facts

But that's just me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

The latest study from CASAA. THis is the report that will save us eventually. All that needs to happen still is this thing needs to get published in a peer reviewable journal. a respectable journal.
When I say from CASAA I use the term loosely The scientist that did the study is independant. He has nothing to gain or lose by the results of his study. CASAA's involvement is purely financial. Science needs money, and they provided.





Here is the full study as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Crafty how does one read it. Safety Factor out 10?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Crafty how does one read it. Safety Factor out 10?


It is basically a way to "normalize" various scales so that they can be used on the same chart.
So if you consider the value of 10 safe, then look at the result you find below is the quantity on that normalized scale in comparison.

That is at least how I see it. I may be wrong. Science was many years ago so cant remember exactly how it works again.


----------

